# Best brand for Shampoo



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

As per the title which brand would you say makes the best shampoo.

Sorry to the AF fans, Lather not included because load of tosh

btw I voted for Chemical guys, though Duragloss 901 maybe the best standout performer, CG Citrus Wash & Clear & Citrus Wash & Gloss, Glossworkz, Maxi Suds, Mr Pink all divine


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

meguiars really,duragloss for me m8,though new glossworkz is awesome


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love dodo's. 
BTBM. 
SP
SN. 
BoB. 
All great at what they are intended for. 
Although I use many other brands too, love a bit of CarChem's at the mo.
Gonz.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chemical Guys do great shampoos

Wash n Gloss
Glossworkz
Mr Pink
Maxi Suds II

love em all :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I like CG CW&G and Mr Pink but also a big fan of Car Chem 1900:1 as its purer. I also really like Gyeon Bathe.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CarChem 1900:1 and Wolfs White Satin for me


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

Love duragloss does a good job, very slick and lovely smell.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I love dodo's.
> BTBM.
> SP
> SN.
> ...


I echo this.. they do some cracking shampoos. I use so many brandsstill but dodo always impresses me when I use it again.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

the sour power,i just got back into top notch stuff


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Adam's car shampoo for me of course :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got too many to mention.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The most versatile and cost effective for a deep clean is carchems shampoo very slick and sudsy does the job well for the price.

But when the car is dirty I would go for something else from my collection to deep clean further.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

whats the zaino like


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I own and use a lot of the mentioned shampoo's and rate them highly,one that i find my self using quite alot of is Zymol auto wash,which i always pick up a few bottles of when i am passing by halfords.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolfs white satin, i did try Carchem 1900-1 and thought it was ok....ish


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I just purchased CarChem, about £28 for 5L but boy does it go a long way. Very good suds too.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> I own and use a lot of the mentioned shampoo's and rate them highly,one that i find my self using quite alot of is Zymol auto wash,which i always pick up a few bottles of when i am passing by halfords.SJ.


Any idea how does the auto wash compare to the Clear?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Any idea how does the auto wash compare to the Clear?


Totally Two different Shampoos mate.The Zymol auto wash is more concentrated though.SJ.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I voted for C/Guy's but " Prestige Car Care Shampoo " is also up there with the best in my opinion.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

CarChem 1:1900


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gyeon bathe and bathe+ for me.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

I voted other , I got the 3d wash and wax shampoo last week 
smells amazing and left a nice shine on the cars


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

I use meguiars, it's east to get gold of, good value, and I never let the car get particularly dirty so I don't really see a need to pay for a more expensive one that is supposed to clean better. Saying that, next time I irder from CYC I may try something different just for a change


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

AM Bubbles


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Out of the list gtechniq make a really good shampoo. But I voted other as I really rate car chems 1900:1 . I personally don't think af lather is tosh but each to their own.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax for me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Out of the list gtechniq make a really good shampoo. But I voted other as I really rate car chems 1900:1 . I personally don't think af lather is tosh but each to their own.


Gtech is Rather similar to angelwax shampoo isn't it :lol:

I think lather actually cleans well too buy imperial wax bathe is killing it atm


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Gtechniq but never got on with Gwash.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

nothing beats btbm imo


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I suppose the question is, what do you like in a shampoo.
Bubbles
Slickness
Smell
Price.
All shampoo`s can clean a car, i used to use Muc-off for winter washing and i couldnt see any difference between that and BTBM.


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Voted other,

Big fan of Juicy Details Apple bomb at the moment. Great cleaning power, good suds and smells nice too.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

My vote is for Chemical Guys Mr Pink


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Af lather hehe


----------

